# Best way to introduce Chi puppy to adult cats?



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

So, the deposit is paid, I now just have to wait until my little Chi is old enough to leave home. I have everything waiting for him: Bed, crate, shoulder carry bed, playpen, training pads, toys, treats, food etc. My biggest worry now is how my cats will react.

They are gorgeous Bengals and are both very sweet natured and gentle with people. But we live in the country so they are both hunters, and the big boy is a bit of a bully sometimes and beats up his little sister and I'm worried he'll try doing the same to the little Chi, if he gets a chance. I've bought one of those portable playpens with a zip-on roof for my little Chi, as I thought it would be protection for him until he's a bit bigger, and for when I'm not in the room. And I'm hoping that it will give both the cats and the dog a chance to get used to each others' smells before they meet face to face. If he barks when the cats get too close, then I think they will back off and be okay with him. They completely ignore my next-door neighbour's chickens when they come into the front garden, even though they are smaller than the cats, and I think it's because they let make a lot of noise if they cats get too near. They seem to have some sort of mexican stand-off. The neighbours also have 6 dogs, and our cats lived with dogs for the 1st year of their life before I adopted them, so the cats are no strangers to dogs.

My little Chi is going to be with me for as much of 24/7 as possible, so am I worrying needlessly? Any existing cat / new Chi puppy stories out there?


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I think the zip top playpen is a great idea! That will definitely help.

My cats were less than thrilled with my dogs, and did a lot of hissing at first. What really helped was allowing them to smell the dogs often, and getting used to their scents. With your pup being in the pen with a zip top, then the cats can come as close as they want and sniff through the pen.

Another thing I did was hold my dogs and allow the cats to come snooping around. If one of them hissed or looked like they were about to claw I would stand up and tell them no. 

Now they run around the house like crazy animals, chasing each other and playing up a storm.

Give them lots of time and I'm sure they'll be good buddies in the end.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

We had an old, miserable, total inner Lion, outdoor maine **** for close to 20 years.

He would have much rather ignored all our many, MANY puppies, including two Chi pups.
If a few hisses and walking in the other direction or hiding didn't do the trick, and quick swat to the head was all it took to calm everybody down. Of course you should always try to prevent the situation from escalating! 
But sometimes, puppies also need to learn life lessons the hard way. He would never 'attack' any of our pups, but he was King, and would certainly put unruly pups in their place!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The pen sounds great. Make sure you supervise the pup when out and around with the cats. Those claws can do quick damage to a chi's big eyes.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I expected major problems with our Siamese, but it ended up being fine.. the cat was very disgruntled for about 48 hours.. during which time he spent hissing, growling, hiding.. attempting to sneak up on the puppy.. then quickly retreating.

The whole thing was comical, eventually he realized "Ok that thing is not leaving, I might as well play with it" 

Best friends now!


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

Currently trying to do this with my Burmese & my chi pup, Romeo (cat) always hisses at him and has taken swipes at his head on numerous occasions, I done the skywerlylove thing and held him so romeo could have a sniff, Its been a little over a month now & romeo hasnt tried to attack him although you can tell that his still a little tense around him & would rather be somewhere else.

Just make sure you give them both plenty of attention and if there going to be together make sure your there with them keeping an eye out. eventually they should become cool with eachother.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I had no problem with my dogs and the 6 cats. All the cats are dog savvy and were raised with dogs. I do have three that run, but know to jump up on something to get out of the way. I have two that think they are dogs, they mingle with the dogs all the time. And one that lives in my daughters' room and hates everyone and all the other animals. lol She is something, beautiful, but mean. If the dog's get too rough, they will get a swipe at the head, but with the claws in. That is enough to get them to back off. I have two cats that sleep on my bed and they all know my bed is truce time, if anyone bothers anyone else, they get put on the floor.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have a cat but my friend has an 18 year old tabby... she's gorgeous but old and really grumpy.. When they first got Jasper (their yorkie) it use to be a Hiss and Bark arguement (it was so funny to watch) as soon as she went to swipe she'd get told off.. She's fine with him now...

When i take Daisy round.. Daisy wants to play with Tammy (cat), Tammy won't have any of it so we get the hiss and bark arguement then Tammy tries to swipe Daisy and gets told off.. if she hisses and Daisy doesn't realise this means she's gonna get a claw in the face i tell Daisy to leave and she leaves Tammy alone.. We've been round a few times now and neither seem to bothered by the other (although Daisy will still have a go as she just wants to play!!!)

Tammy is a different one though as when they were house training jasper.. if he peed on the carpet she'd come and SPRAY the carpet so he'd wee again.. it was disgusting.. in the end my friends partner was threatening to pee on the carpet hahaha.. is all sorted now tho a year later!!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, it sounds as though I might have been worrying unnecessarily, so I think I'll sleep a bit better tonight, LOL! From what you've all been saying, it sounds as though I'm on the right track by planning to keep the puppy in his protective pen when the cats are in the same room, at least for the first day or two. After that, it sounds like they'll eventually either become friends, or have a mexican stand-off of some sort (hopefully no worse!). I guess I'll play it by ear and see how much hissing and woofing goes on! Oh... do Chi puppies do much barking at 10 - 12wks old, by the way?

And would the puppy's age matter when the cats meet him do you think? I was hoping to bring him home at around 10 weeks if he's fully weaned and ready to leave then; but would it be safer if I wait until he's 12 weeks? (Oh no, that would mean I still have to wait FIVE weeks for him!)


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm glad that you can have a little piece of mind.

Bengals are such beautiful cats by the way! I dated someone who bred them for awhile. They are such lovers too!

I definitely think you're on the right track, and I could be mistaken, but I have always been told 12 weeks for puppies, and 10 weeks for cats. I know it is soooo hard to wait for them! 

Be sure to upload pictures of your cutie when you get him home, we all love to ooooh and aaahhh over everyone's babies.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Some pups bark some don't.. If you get a barker you just teach it not to bark immediately.. I dont have a barker.. she barks at the door.. and her reflection and once in a while if something annoys her in the garden other than that she's near enough mute she doesn't even whine!!


----------

